# Water Pump running continuously



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

the water pump in our new to us motorhome runs continuously when switched on.

The taps do not have micro switches in them.

The pump is pressurising the system because even thought the pump is switched off if you turn a tap on water will come out for a few moments at a reasonable speed.

Can anyone help ?

Derek

edit sorry forgot the pump is a Superflow 126


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Are you sure the frost protection solenoid hasn't opened dumping water outside 
Alan H


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Are you sure the frost protection solenoid hasn't opened dumping water outside
> Alan H


Yes no problem with the dump value.

Its as if there should be a pressure switch that should cut out the pump when the pressure reaches a given level .

Derek


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi
First check that fresh water tank is at least quarter full and hot water drain is closed. then let pump run for at least 5 mins, if it doesnt stop in the 5 mins then you need an experienced MH to take a look
Bob


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

I got a similar problem. My submersible pump fires up quite often when taps aren't being used. It can be as often as every 5 miutes. I have checked right through the system and can't find any leaks. I was even advised to try using a surge damper but that din't change things. I was also advised to play with the pressure switch. I've tried at various settings from not working at all when a tap has been swithched on, right through to it not switching off.
Sorry that this isn't any help but you could try playing with your pressure switch too. Also if you are using a submersible just check the connection of the pump fitting inside the tank.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

camper69 said:


> the water pump in our new to us motorhome runs continuously when switched on.
> 
> The taps do not have micro switches in them.
> 
> ...


Hi,

It has a pressure switch fitted to it, the F iamma pressure switch is a suitable replacement.

Regards


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

My pump is on the outside of the water tank. 

Where is the pressure switch?

There have been a few ocassions where it has switched off by itself much to our suprise. However when you use a tap again it just runs continuously.

We usually just switch it off at the control panel.

Derek


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

If it's running continuously and you're not emptying the tank then the pump may well be airlocking. With the water pump turned on try opening a couple of taps for a minute and then see if it stops. That seemed to cure mine when it happened.

Regards
Doug


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Some pumps have built in pressure switches. I suppose it could be sticking or faulty. One of the reasons pumps cycle is that the seals which allow water to flow to the tap but not back into the tank no longer do their job properly and allow a slow leak of water back into the tank with the result the tap side pressure drops and the pump kicks in again until the pressure is restored. My experience is the seals will eventually fail completely and the pump will then not prime and will run continuously but with no water coming out of the tap.

peedee


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it worth purchasing a new pressure switch to see if this cures the problem?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi give it a swift tap with a hammer to see if it is a stikking valve/switch
Wrap toilet paper around the low spots on your pipework to check for leaks
If this fails go back to the hammer,take it to the pump smash it to bits (feels good)and buy a new one :lol: 
terry


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Pump running on*

I presume this is a Fiamma pump. The most likely cause is worn rubber seals or a blocked filter on the pump - the latter is supposed to be cleaned every year. The pump runs on simply because it's not getting up to pressure. The seals are replaceable and it's fairly straight forward. When this happened to me in Spain this year I found the seals full of scale (probably from desalinated water!) which was easy enough to clean out. I always carry a spare pump but have since bought a pack of seals from my local dealer - and they ain't expensive.

Ray


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Been round the system looking for leaks but couldn't find any, and didn't want to go off spending more money if it wasn't going to solve the problem.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Check the filter to make sure enough water is getting through. If not enough water is passing through the pump you'll be getting cavitation. Which means that the pump is trying to pump air and not water.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments will have a look at it when I get it out of storage at the weeken again.

Derek


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Took the pump apart today.

Apart from some limescale there did not seem too much wrong with it.

However should the seals in the pump be flexable as mine seemed quit hard.

Derek


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

cant answer on the seals. but i had same problem, pump running continuously, adjusted the pressure valve which is located between fresh water tank and pump, rotated the small knob just a fraction until pump stopped.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

buffallobill said:


> cant answer on the seals. but i had same problem, pump running continuously, adjusted the pressure valve which is located between fresh water tank and pump, rotated the small knob just a fraction until pump stopped.


Unfortunately I don't have one.

Derek


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

camper69 said:


> Took the pump apart today.
> 
> Apart from some limescale there did not seem too much wrong with it.
> 
> ...


Did you see >this< post Derek?

peedee


----------

